# Break Pads Part #



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

As anyone replace their break pads yet? If so I'm looking for a part # from an auto part store Nappa etc. I can't find any part numbers in my paper work, and whas talking to the boy's at Nappa and they said just to bring the drum in and the can find a match.

I'm hoping to not go the bring the drum in route.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't help ya with a part number but your trailer is only one year older than mine, so does that mean there is a brake job in my near future







. Are the pads really needing replacement yet, trust me I know the mtns of Colorado eat brakes, but I have to adjust my brake controller about once a year due to I'm guessing brake wear, I guess it's time to take the drums off and check.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Dealer item or at least a trailer supply store.

I would not want to trust 'bring the drum in and we can find a match'


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Yep I'm needing pads when I pulled my drums this spring to check the pads & adjust they where on the thin side. I was having the same issue having to adjust the pads & inrease the power on my brake contoler to get the TT to stop correctly.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You may want to check Ebay or an online store for the the whole brake assembly.

I've found that they are actually cheaper to buy the whole assembly and they mount a whole lot quicker.

Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I have to adjust my brake controller about once a year due to I'm guessing brake wear, I guess it's time to take the drums off and check.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Bill.


As brake linings wear ( you know, the friction material that's either rivetted or bonded to your brake shoes), eventually you will need a brake adjustment, BEFORE the shoes are worn enough to require replacement. That's how you make up for the greater gap (due to thinner linings) between the shoes and drums. Changing the controller adjustment will have much less effect, because it only improves the drum/shoe contact at one end of the shoes. Your trailer brakes do not have self-adjusters as car drum brakes have been equipped for 30 years, so many people are not familiar with an old-fashioned brake adjustment.

MANUALLY adjust your brakes at each trailer wheel whenever needed and braking performance will improve.

Here is a link that shows trailer brakes. I am fairly certain that these are a direct replacement for what's on Outbacks. Be aware that due to how the magnets and brake arms move, there are left and right side assemblies. HOWEVER, I am not advocating the replacement of the whole shebang...just put on new shoes if the old ones are worn out, and you'll be in good shape. Here's the link:

http://www.etrailer.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?S...ry_Code=tpbaele

Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

AL-KO has a bunch of warnings about using brake shoes from people other than them. I've been doing brake jobs for over 30 years and can't understand why. But anyway, that's their story and they're sticking to it.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I can't help ya with a part number but your trailer is only one year older than mine, so does that mean there is a brake job in my near future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be "adjusting" for brake wear with your controler. You need to jack up each wheel, take a brake spoon and turn the star wheels (inside the hole with the rubber plug) up until the wheel wont turn. then back the star wheel off until the wheel turns but you can still hear the brake dragging slightly (about 7 clicks).


----------

